# Nottingham photos



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a funny city Nottingham.

The centre is mainly ghastly with a truly dreadful shopping centre and bland streets lined with the same identical big brands as everywhere else, but then you turn a corner and  come across some really attractive architecture.






I only know Nottingham from two overnight stays where we've gone up for a wedding - which naturally involved the odd tipple or two.

Here's my wee photo report: http://www.urban75.org/photos/nottingham/index.html

Any Notts folks here?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 9, 2006)

It used to be my favourite city in England, but the city centre's been turned into a one big vertical drinking establishment.


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 9, 2006)

I like that photo report a lot. Makes me want to visit Nottingham! Despite the fact that my first and only visit put me off quite a bit (plenty of violence and drunkeness on a Friday night, before the night had even started).


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

born there, but I wouldn't go back if you paid me to.

my old ends (Hyson Green/Forest Fields), complete with tram:






and a rather cool bakery nearby:


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 9, 2006)

Tis my home town but not really been back since '93. Still go see Forest though never venture into the city.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 9, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> and a rather cool bakery nearby:


 Nice.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2006)

I live just outside Nottingham, in Beeston. It's a bit boring here really. Ah well.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I live just outside Nottingham, in Beeston. It's a bit boring here really. Ah well.



try Long Eaton sometime, duck.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I live just outside Nottingham, in Beeston. It's a bit boring here really. Ah well.



YAY! Fellow Beestonite in the house  

What's your local?


----------



## mauvais (Aug 9, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> YAY! Fellow Beestonite in the house
> 
> What's your local?


The Commercial, I suppose, but I ain't been out on the piss for a bit. The Vic - next door to work at Siemens - seems to be the nicest around here, but I've only been once.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 9, 2006)

The Vic is definitely the jewel in the crown of Nottingham's academic ghetto.

My lot do the quiz at the Commercial every Wednesday (we're the team that win quite a bit but change their name every week) - so I'll be over there in a couple of hours.

I like the Commercial but it's a bit on the pricey side.

e2a <gets coat>


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2006)

A Beeston cabal !!!   

Has the Vic got over its gastopub phase,and started concentrating on ale again?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> As car parks go (and believe me, that generally isn't very far in my world) this one's almost stylish.



I'm glad someone agrees.  (It was architect designed, and I think it may have actually won an award back in the 1960s) 

Unfortunately, I think that the city have agreed to a planning brief that will sweep away the whole of the Sovereign House 1960s megastructure and replace it with a bland twelve storey block of apartments.

(BTW - did you spot the c1973 sign for the BierKeller still attached to the back of the derelict pub next door.   I can just remember from my days as a small kid the local news covering some anti-German tirade when lager was first being marketed in the city at that time.)

Edited to add: There's now a planning application in.  Something tells me my crusade isn't going to get as much support as the campaign to save Gateshead's "Get Carter" car park.


----------



## refugee (Aug 12, 2006)

> Looking south west from the river path with the London Road bridge in the background.


Its actually South East to "Trent Bridge". Hence the name of the cricket ground which is a hundred yards away, just by the Nott*m* Forest ground. Nott*s* County, the oldest club in the football league faces it across the river - the two football grounds are the closest neighbours by far in the league. 



> Proudly boasting to be Nottingham's 'CAMRA pub of the year,' the Bell Inn is a traditional 15th Century Coaching Inn situated on The Old Market Square in the centre of Nottingham.


CAMRA pub of the year and recipient of English Heritage Awards for it's restoration maybe, but The Bell still faced a hostile Nottingham Council Planning Department who ruled it "was not in keeping with the area"!  They prefer concrete brutalism.

Nice pictures.


----------



## laptop (Aug 12, 2006)

> Nottingham 'castle' (coming from Wales, I have to say I'm a but underwelmed by the thing)



That's because the people burned down the castle castle in 1831 

About the last good thing to happen in Nottingham - I spent years there and I have no desire to go back...


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> That's because the people burned down the castle castle in 1831



A (still far too sober for this hour in the morning) pedant writes...






Actually Civil War bombardment demolished the medieval castle's inner bailey in the 17th century.   The Crown sold the ruins to the First Duke of Newcastle in about 1670. 

What the rioters burned down was the palatial mansion that he'd built on the top of the castle hill, because a later Duke voted against the various Reform Bills.   The stubborn bugger left the building as a burned-out hulk for the rest of his life.  

However, the stonework was sufficiently robust for a nifty Victorian architect to do a quick makeover and convert it into England's first municipal art gallery (including a pretty good copy of the Grand Galerie of the Louvre at the top).


----------



## laptop (Aug 12, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> A (still far too sober for this hour in the morning) pedant writes...



Damn you 

Mine was a *better story*. And as we all know, that's what counts on the shiny Web 2.0


----------



## refugee (Aug 12, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> born there, but I wouldn't go back if you paid me to.
> 
> my old ends (Hyson Green/Forest Fields),.............


I've lived in Hyson Green/Forest Fields since 1970, 5 years on Foxhall Road just up from Screaming Carrot. Do I know your parents?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 12, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> A Beeston cabal !!!



I prefer to think of it as a 'coven'.




			
				lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Has the Vic got over its gastopub phase,and started concentrating on ale again?



It does a bit of both.  The ale has picked up again but it's still a bit gastropubby.

e2a - I've recently got a digital camera which I don't know how to work yet but you can all expect some REALLY bad Nottingham photos on this thread soon!


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 12, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> I've lived in Hyson Green/Forest Fields since 1970, 5 years on Foxhall Road just up from Screaming Carrot. Do I know your parents?



hehe we used to live very close to you. 

My parents don't live there any more, but if you know any of the Polish people who still live between Radford Road and Sherwood Rise, then it's certainly possible, as my family knew everyone.


----------



## refugee (Aug 12, 2006)

I do indeed know Poles in FF. There's probably more here now than when you lived here, what with the new wave arriving in the past few months.


----------



## Tonay (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm gonna be living in Nottingham in a months time since I'm starting a uni course there. Really, really looking forward to it. And even though I live in Derby, which is really nearby, I haven't been to Nottingham that much other than the usual tourist and shopping areas.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice pics ed. 

There are a fair few lovely buildings in Notts.

I have actually never been there, must rectify that at some point.

I think someone told me once you can end up with sand in your beer if you drink in the Bell Inn - something to do with loose sandstone or somesuch.


----------



## refugee (Aug 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think someone told me once you can end up with sand in your beer if you drink in the Bell Inn - something to do with loose sandstone or somesuch.


Nah, that'll be the Trip To Jerusalem. Or one of the lesser-known pubs that has rooms built into the Bunter Sandstone caves. The Bell has impressive sandstone cellars (which can be visited) but they are not used for drinking.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> Nah, that'll be the Trip To Jerusalem. Or one of the lesser-known pubs that has rooms built into the Bunter Sandstone caves. The Bell has impressive sandstone cellars (which can be visited) but they are not used for drinking.




Oh yes - I think they must have been talking about that.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 14, 2006)

refugee said:
			
		

> I do indeed know Poles in FF. There's probably more here now than when you lived here, what with the new wave arriving in the past few months.



I'm surprised there's any left in Poland these days.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 15, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> A Beeston cabal !!!




There DO seem to be quite a few of us , don't there ?


----------



## Mallard (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice pics. Lot of folks from Beeston on here.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 18, 2006)

Can we have a meetup now we've got a [_completely _wrong  ] forum for it?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 20, 2006)

Good idea ! 

Suggest meeting-place / time / date ?


----------



## Rock Bottom (Aug 20, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> The Commercial, I suppose, but I ain't been out on the piss for a bit. The Vic - next door to work at Siemens - seems to be the nicest around here, but I've only been once.



My ex-local too - well, between that and the Crown - both Kimberley Ales joints.

The commercial was always good for Saturday afternoon pool.

I lived in Beeston all my childhood life. Actually on and off until the age of 25. TBH, it's not a bad suburb of Nottingham, and I have been to most.

As the ed was saying with his photos, Nottingham is a city of contrasts. It's an ugly city with a few incidental areas of beauty. Incidentally, I find the Broadmarsh centre fascinating despite (or maybe because of) its vulgarity - exit by the right of the Bus Station, head towards High Pavement, and you're in for a bit of a treat. Nottingham also has a combination of some of the most open-minded and closed-minded people in the country sharing the same proximity. It is extremely culturally diverse. My mother teaches at Forest Field's primary, and there are only ever about 2 white kids in her class of 30-odd.

Everything bad which is happening to Nottingham is happening nationwide - for instance, the chain shops and bars shooting up everywhere, which have - over time - destroyed a lot of the character that Nottingham once had. England, for me, is a culturally bereft country, and Nottingham is suffering just as much as most cities. I used to despise the civic society - usually elderly retired people stubbornly oppossed to change. Now, as I think about the negative influence society is having on the landscape I once considered home, I support them whole-heartedly. Either build wisely, or preserve what little culturally significant landmarks you have remaining.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 21, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Good idea !
> 
> Suggest meeting-place / time / date ?



Is this a town meetup or a Beeston meetup?

Urban t-shirts to identify or a cryptic item of clothing that alludes to username?  (unless you've all met already and I'm the odd one out here)


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2006)

Rock Bottom said:
			
		

> I lived in Beeston all my childhood life. Actually on and off until the age of 25. TBH, it's not a bad suburb of Nottingham, and I have been to most.


Aye, it's perfectly pleasant. It's just not really for me. I much prefer the big city - Paris or Manchester in particular - or failing that, somewhere really scenic and interesting, like on the coast. My main hobby is photography and I just haven't found anything to capture my imagination round here.

Nice enough place, but fields don't do it for me! Clocked up over 400 miles on my bike so far, so it's good for that, but not quite enough for me yet - perhaps it's just a case of needing to explore further but I'm beginning to suspect not.


----------



## k_s (Aug 21, 2006)

I love the 'tree' picture, i've seen that before but it never quite seemed worth the walk home- up a bloody big hill- to get my camera.

I live somewhere in nottingham (not sure where yet as I'm not sure which of my mates gets the dubious honour of putting me up for the forseeable future) and have done for a few years now. It has its nice places but they often take some finding.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2006)

Dunno about time, place, details etc - any suggestions? Can do a proper thread if we get some basic ideas together


----------



## k_s (Aug 21, 2006)

Two of my favourite nottingham pictures. I always tend to use monochrome in notts, can't imagine why...

If people are meeting up i recomend the malt cross- worth a visit just for the building but the beer is good too


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 22, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Aye, it's perfectly pleasant. It's just not really for me. I much prefer the big city - Paris or Manchester in particular - or failing that, somewhere really scenic and interesting, like on the coast. My main hobby is photography and I just haven't found anything to capture my imagination round here.



[childhood nostalgia]
You should have lived there in the 1970s while Wilford power station was still there and before they put scrubbing kit on the 1960s Trent Valley power stations.    

You got proper acrid coal darkened mist and fog back then.   

The Camera Club exhibitions in Beeston Library used to be full of local snappers' takes on Monet's _Impression, soleil levant_ from various vantage points across from Bramcote to Wilford hills or moody scenes of the (now mostly demolished) textile mills of Beeston and nearby parts of the Erewash valley)[/childhood nostalgia]


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually , most of the mills are still here, although one (on Wollaton Rd) burned down about 20yrs ago.

The big one , Anglo-Scotian Mills, is now "Luxury Apartments" ---- still a nice building though.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 22, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Actually , most of the mills are still here, although one (on Wollaton Rd) burned down about 20yrs ago.
> 
> The big one , Anglo-Scotian Mills, is now "Luxury Apartments" ---- still a nice building though.



I remember that spectacular 1984 fire at Swiss Mills (Pollards).   But I also remember the wanton demolition of Myfords (originally Neville's Works) which used to dominate the Chilwell Road skyline and is now just a parking lot, and the demolition of the Silk Mill - allegedly just before it could be listed, when it was realised that more of the structure dated from before the 1831 Reform Bill riot and fire than had been realised  . 

I much preferred those dark, satanic mills of old Beeston to the bland suburban town of today.   

And as for why the nanny state forbids sending small children up chimneys...


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 23, 2006)

One of my student friends zillions of years ago had a flat in this building. It was great.

I think. It was sooo long ago.






			
				editor said:
			
		

>


----------



## k_s (Aug 23, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Actually , most of the mills are still here, although one (on Wollaton Rd) burned down about 20yrs ago.
> 
> The big one , Anglo-Scotian Mills, is now "Luxury Apartments" ---- still a nice building though.



Many of the old industrial buildings around canning circus and the arboretum are being turned into yuppie flats or student accomodation- my mates were squatting an unused one recently but got a boot in their behinds from the council


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep , same all over isn't it !  

That building in the picture is on the corner of Derby Rd & Barrack Lane, The Park isn't it ?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 23, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I remember that spectacular 1984 fire at Swiss Mills (Pollards).   But I also remember the wanton demolition of Myfords (originally Neville's Works) which used to dominate the Chilwell Road skyline and is now just a parking lot, and the demolition of the Silk Mill - allegedly just before it could be listed, when it was realised that more of the structure dated from before the 1831 Reform Bill riot and fire than had been realised  .
> 
> I much preferred those dark, satanic mills of old Beeston to the bland suburban town of today.
> 
> And as for why the nanny state forbids sending small children up chimneys...



Dunno about the one on Chilwell High Rd ---- it had gone before I came here I think --- but I can't place the parking lot  

Much of the Beeston silk mill still stands actually , but it's hardly recognizable as such.



Anyhoo ---------- who's up for a Beeston meet-up then ?


----------



## refugee (Aug 23, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Anyhoo ---------- who's up for a Beeston meet-up then ?


Me please, miss.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 23, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> That building in the picture is on the corner of Derby Rd & Barrack Lane, The Park isn't it ?



Spot on, I think. Barrack Lane sounds right -- don't know why I remember that, it's 20 years since I was in Nottingham.

I remember there were some interesting houses in the Park District. Just after the general election we crashed (and soon got chucked out of) Alan Simpson's house party. He had failed to beat Martin Brandon-Bravo (great name for a Tory MP!).


----------



## refugee (Aug 23, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> ......Alan Simpson's house party..


He wasn't living in the Park then, was he? I thought he was still up "Donkey Hill" in St Anns?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 23, 2006)

It was the Labour post-election (defeat) party in a house in the Park.

I _thought_ it was Alan Simpson's own home but I could very well be wrong. Damn!




			
				refugee said:
			
		

> He wasn't living in the Park then, was he? I thought he was still up "Donkey Hill" in St Anns?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 23, 2006)

Nah , that wan't his house .  


OK ----- what about Fri, Sept 8th @ the Vic , then ?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 23, 2006)

Ha.

If you mean the house in _the picture_, I didn't mean that one. If you know what I mean.

The (allegedly) Alan Simpson thing was just a big house in the middle of the Park. I jumped from one topic to another without really explaining that.

OK, I'm going to shut up about Alan Simpson's (non) house somewhere in the middle of the Park now. It was a crap anecdote anyway.

[tries to think of an interesting Nottingham-related anecdote]

Erm, I saw Rod Hull at Nottingham station once. That's about it...





			
				Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Nah , that wan't his house .


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 23, 2006)

No ---- I knew you didn't mean the one in the picture, & it still wasn't his house !  

<wracks brains to think of something interesting to say next ------>

Oh ! Did you know Beeston was the first place in Britain to have wheelie-bins ?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 23, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Oh ! Did you know Beeston was the first place in Britain to have wheelie-bins ?



I didn't know that. I spent several days in Beeston and never realised that it was the birthplace of the wheelie-bin. Makes you look at it in a whole new light.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 23, 2006)

I see you mentioned the Meadows. Ummm interesting places round there.  

I do like Notts train station mind. Much nicer to look at than Derby especially as we're having all that building work done and there's barely room for a coffee cup on some of the platforms.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> I see you mentioned the Meadows. Ummm interesting places round there.


Someone wrote to me suggesting that I must have had the jaw-lanterned determination of Dirty Harry to stroll through the Meadows.

Maybe I missed something, but it didn't look that bad to me at all - certainly nowhere as daunting as, say, some streets in my manor or around Cardiff.

Or was I joyfully oblivious to it all?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> Much nicer to look at than Derby



Isn't EVERYTHING ? !!!! (Except Middlesborough)  


No ed , the Meadows isn't at all bad really, I used to do some teaching in a Community Centre in the middle of the place , never saw anything untoward------- mind you , I wasn't playing around with guns or dealing crack either !

Most of the really heavy stuff in Nottingham is to do with turf-wars (not that THAT makes it OK).


----------



## refugee (Aug 24, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Most of the really heavy stuff in Nottingham is to do with turf-wars


And not unknown between the Meadows and St Anns.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah I guess it's not so bad but when we wandered back through from the Test at Trent Bridge the other month we got a whole line up of buggies, mums and kids coming out to watch us  

Work colleague of mine is from St Anns. He doesn't deny the reputation it holds! Not him personally, he's a lovely fella but says the place is as you would imagine.

*puts down spade*

Parts of Derby are nice. There's the lovely buildings in the city centre if you look up. Over New Look is quite nicely featured, and I am being serious here, and there's the Standing Order which, although a Wetherspoon's pub, still has that wonderful ceiling from the days as a bank.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2006)

At least Derby isn't full of cunts though. 

Notts has a ridiculous crime rate AND has the most right-wing uni in the country, you can keep your pretty buildings and Robin Hood, the people are simply too horrid  which is a shame.

Trent Bridge is ace but after the cricket I can't wait to leave the place (sometimes after a few jars in the Trip which is grand).


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 24, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Notts has a ridiculous crime rate



High, but not ridiculous...




			
				Nottingham City Council - 17 March 2005 said:
			
		

> *Nottingham NOT capital for crime*
> Earlier this week, and not for the first time, Nottingham was vilified as ‘the gun crime capital of the UK’, ‘the most violent place in Britain’ and ‘Assassination City’. Nottingham is none of these things and Nottingham does not deserve this reputation. Nottingham does have crime problems, just like many other cities in this country and no one is denying that some of these problems are extremely serious and challenging.
> 
> To portray Nottingham as being exceptional or having higher levels of gun crime or murder or violence than every other town or city is unfair, reckless and untrue. We would say that, wouldn’t we? But it’s not just talk. It’s not spin. It’s fact.
> ...


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 24, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> AND has the most right-wing uni in the country,



Bit of a generalisation that!  Faculty members, student body, or just a few unrepresentative student hacks?   

Both Nottingham Uni (and increasigly Nottingham Trent's) undergradates are disproportionately middle class, well-off, complacent and politically apathetic, but Ghengis Khan they ain't.

[Disclaimer: It is however, perfectly alright to hate such students when a gaggle of them discover your local that was previously "a local pubs for local people" -although housetrained postgrad researchers are tolerated]


----------



## refugee (Aug 24, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Bit of a generalisation that!


He may be referring to the fact that Trent University is the only one in the country to have _no_ elected members on its governing body.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 24, 2006)

You sure about that ?

What about the "University" of Buckinghamshire ?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2006)

Well you live there/study there then.

I'm alright where I am ta


----------



## refugee (Aug 24, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> What about the "University" of Buckinghamshire ?


Council: (D) Two members of the non-teaching staff to be elected from among their own number by the members of the non-teaching staff.
Senate: (A)  Academic staff members comprising 30% of the total academic staff to a maximum of 24 members, elected by the academic staff. 
(B) Three registered students of the University of whom one shall be the President for the time being of the Students' Union, one shall be a Graduate Student, and one shall be elected by the members of the Students' Union from among their number; 

Whereas at Trent, the Charter merely states:
Council (Board of Governors)- (c) such number of members, not exceeding twenty-four, as may be prescribed by the by-laws of the Board, elected or appointed for a term of up to four years in the manner prescribed by the by-laws of the Board. 
Senate(d) such other persons elected or appointed in such manner as the Senate determines. 

And I am reliably informed that the by-laws and senate _have not_ prescribed or determined _any_ elections. They're all "appointed".


----------



## refugee (Aug 24, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Well you live there/study there then.
> I'm alright where I am ta


I should imagine we're all happy with that, then.


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Any Notts folks here?



I live in Nottingham at the moment. I DJ'd in this place last month (nice photo Ed):







I like Nottingham, it's got a really good vibe going. The press do like to talk about crime but that's lazy journalism and subtle racism if anything.

Seems like Beeston is a popular U75 hangout!


----------



## John Quays (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm from leafy North Notts and so Nottingham was where I went for my cool records and clothes and what have you, those several years back.

I think it's a brilliant city. The Old Angel is my favourite pub anywhere (8 Jolly Brewers in Gainsborough runs it close) and Selectadisc is yer one stop all-genre shop. The Uni sits in some considerable splendour I think, and Slab Square is surrounded by about 17 types of architecture in the buildings, even if 13 of them are horrid.

I've not lived there a whole lot admittedly: in Bestwood for about 5 months a few years ago, then West Bridgford with me foreign girlfriend and now I'm abroad. (With said foreign girlfriend who didn't want to live in Nott'm at the end of the day.  )

But if I were to come back to the UK it would be Nottingham. 

You're all spot on about the city centre's chain pub nastiness though. That said most towns appear to be much the same now, in Blair's money-mad alcohol-drenched Britain of injustice and greed.

And I'm a Coventry fan, so the football gets right up my nose there too!


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

John Quays said:
			
		

> You're all spot on about the city centre's chain pub nastiness though. That said most towns appear to be much the same now, in Blair's money-mad alcohol-drenched Britain of injustice and greed.
> 
> And I'm a Coventry fan, so the football gets right up my nose there too!



There are loads of fantastic and independent pubs/clubs in the centre of Nottingham. Neither Beeston or Bridgford are in Nottingham as the locals will tell you. Coventry? Lovely place


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> I live in Nottingham at the moment. I DJ'd in this place last month (nice photo Ed):


Cheers. I really liked that venue - good to see an old music hall still surviving!


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Cheers. I really liked that venue - good to see an old music hall still surviving!



It is indeed. Lovely place and much improved in the last few years.


----------



## perplexis (Oct 4, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> I live in Nottingham at the moment. I DJ'd in this place last month (nice photo Ed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went here on Saturday  It was a good place (nice cider on tap) but there was a funk DJ .
So we went to The Social instead, which was loud. But I got given £10 too much change on a round of drinks and the barman ran away before I could tell him so I dishonestly pocketed it. Allowing me to enjoy my evening all the more 
Nottingham seems quite nice, I didn't get shot even once all weekend I was there!
The Arboretum is dead nice and there are some lovely places to hang out. I particularly liked Fade... and the Hard to Find Cafe.
Not sure why it has *such* a bad rep, certainly no worse than most UK cities I've been to.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

perplexis said:
			
		

> I went here on Saturday  It was a good place (nice cider on tap) but there was a funk DJ .
> So we went to The Social instead, which was loud. But I got given £10 too much change on a round of drinks and the barman ran away before I could tell him so I dishonestly pocketed it. Allowing me to enjoy my evening all the more
> Nottingham seems quite nice, I didn't get shot even once all weekend I was there!
> The Arboretum is dead nice and there are some lovely places to hang out. I particularly liked Fade... and the Hard to Find Cafe.
> Not sure why it has *such* a bad rep, certainly no worse than most UK cities I've been to.



Indeed not. Mike at The Social is quite generous. I'll pass on your comments


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 29, 2006)

Did someone mention Long Eaton? Born and bred there ... ah, those were the days. The fond memories of the territorial turf wars between Roper and Wilsthorpe schools  Saturday night at the Stillage and then on to the Blitz (I fainted there twice one night and smashed my head against the railings above the stairs!) or Minsky's. Long Eaton Stock Car stadium and going to watch it with me dad  7 charity shops and a cake shop in the town centre, but now an Asda and a fuck-off big Tesco staring right at each other across the road. Going home around The Green at Christmas and looking at all the lights, and the traffic  West Park and its dubious leisure centre. I actually look fondly at Stoke sometimes now when I think back to LE  

Me nana lives in Beeston, I still go back a few times a year. My mum moved to Scotland a couple of years ago though, so I never go back to Long Eaton.

It's been too long since I went to Notts too, although I occasionally go to Derby en route to Mr VP's folks.


----------



## obanite (Nov 19, 2006)

Just seen this thread! I lived in Beeston for a couple of years when I was a student, just moved back to Nottingham. I dunno why people hate on Nottingham so much...



> Nottingham also has a combination of some of the most open-minded and closed-minded people in the country sharing the same proximity. It is extremely culturally diverse.



Agreed!

Anyone fancy a pint next weekend sometime?


----------

